# anyone used internet reptile for livefood????



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

hi has anyone used Internet Reptile for live food deliveries???
they look pretty good value on the 6tub mix&match
Livefood (Free Delivery)

will have to wait & see


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I use them all the time for my feeders. I find them very reliable and the one time I had a problem it was dealt with politely and quickly.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah i use them too. They are the cheapest i have found and you usually receive your order the next day plus usually very little or no dead.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I use them too...Although my last order I had to get from livefoods.uk, who I used to use, and their extra large locusts were larger than internetreptiles.


----------



## barneysmum (Mar 27, 2010)

havnt used this company but do use www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk who also offer free standard delivery and the mix and match option,pay small extra for special delivery dependent on size of order. never had any probs with them


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

My order was delivered this afternoon (parcels are always delivered after 4 round my way) Looks like i got lots, plenty of medium locust.


I do have a feeling that a lot of the internet companies use the same large distributor. the invoices all look very similar.


----------



## vr6_12v (Nov 10, 2009)

I have used them and there was defo more that I paid for. So I will beusing again.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

vr6_12v said:


> I have used them and there was defo more that I paid for. So I will beusing again.


I'll be using them again too:no1:


----------



## Ebola Infected (Mar 20, 2009)

*Top dealer*

Hi. i've been using InternetReptiles for livefood for ages. absolutely top guy is Tim and you can find them on ebay too. i can't recommend them highly enough, very reliable delivery and 5star customer service. you can't go wrong. cheers


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I've been using them for a while, I used to use Ricks Livefoods who was very good but his postage prices began creeping up and up until they were bloody stupid.

Anyway Internet reptile are very good in my experience.: victory:


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

ive used them for a while, only had 1 time when mail didnt deliver and they sorted it out straight away now i allways get the next day delivery worth it .


----------



## fishblood (Feb 22, 2010)

jonodrama said:


> hi has anyone used Internet Reptile for live food deliveries???
> they look pretty good value on the 6tub mix&match
> Livefood (Free Delivery)
> 
> will have to wait & see




i have used them twice now, i dont think i will be going anywhere else for my live food again... they are cheap and reliable, usually recieve the food the next day!!


----------

